# Hermes Paketzustellung mal anders



## Maverick3k (26. Januar 2019)

Tja, da weiß ich nicht was man da noch sagen soll...





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1088507627406004225

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler



Zum Glück wohnen wir im 4ten Stock...


----------



## mgiceman311 (26. Januar 2019)

In den Depots fliegen die Pakete Reihenweise umher...


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2019)

Habe ich eben bei Facebook gesehen. Das ist schon krass!

Wir haben aber bei uns bisher ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Hermes gemacht.
Zum Glück wohnen wir auch im EG.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2019)

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass nur Klamotten und keine Elektronik o.ä. drin war.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Januar 2019)

Das ist doch ein dickes Fake.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (26. Januar 2019)

Immerhin ist der Kollege mit Eifer bei der Arbeit


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2019)

Sollte sich vielleicht mal eine Drohne kaufen...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (26. Januar 2019)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Zum Glück wohnen wir im 4ten Stock...



Ich wohne im ersten. Aber vor dem Haus ist ein Fußweg, wo keine Autos hinkommen.

Unabhängig von der Kuriosität lass ich das mal hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQsS0VqM4aA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## P2063 (27. Januar 2019)

daher der Ausdruck "Wurfsendung"


----------



## Jimiblu (27. Januar 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein dickes Fake.


Das seh ich auch so.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2019)

Er sollte vielleicht mal ein bisschen mehr Schwung unten raus mitnehmen und das Paket in eine Drehung versetzen, dann fliegt das weiter.


----------



## NixxonVII (28. Januar 2019)

Und jetzt stellt euch mal vor, ihr wartet auf eine GPU.....


----------



## efdev (28. Januar 2019)

NixxonVII schrieb:


> Und jetzt stellt euch mal vor, ihr wartet auf eine GPU.....



Dann ist die hoffentlich vom Versender anständig verpackt dann sollte auch so eine Behandlung egal sein


----------



## clown44 (28. Januar 2019)

Das ist schon echt krass.
Von daher werde ich zusehen, dass ich bei zukünftigen Bestellungen die Pakete nicht von Hermes liefern zu lassen.


----------

